# Daughters wedding



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

My first post in this section:grin2:
In just about 11 hrs time (4am for me) my youngest daughter is getting married in England, complicated but i cant be there, i will be watching it via Facetime.
Her 11 yr old son, my oldest grandson will be substituting for me giving her away.

A little while ago @MyFatherFan gifted me a nice cc which i will be lighting up to celebrate. Not my first cc but its been 35 years since i had one, will post again once its being smoked.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Fusion said:


> My first post in this section:grin2:
> In just about 11 hrs time (4am for me) my youngest daughter is getting married in England, complicated but i cant be there, i will be watching it via Facetime.
> Her 11 yr old son, my oldest grandson will be substituting for me giving her away.
> 
> A little while ago @MyFatherFan gifted me a nice cc which i will be lighting up to celebrate. Not my first cc but its been 35 years since i had one, will post again once its being smoked.


Congratulations to your daughter , her husband and yourself.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## MyFatherFan (Feb 24, 2016)

Fusion said:


> My first post in this section:grin2:
> In just about 11 hrs time (4am for me) my youngest daughter is getting married in England, complicated but i cant be there, i will be watching it via Facetime.
> Her 11 yr old son, my oldest grandson will be substituting for me giving her away.
> 
> A little while ago @MyFatherFan gifted me a nice cc which i will be lighting up to celebrate. Not my first cc but its been 35 years since i had one, will post again once its being smoked.


Congrats to them and yourself! Technology at its finest!!! Enjoy


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Congratulations! Glad you could at least be there by remote feed. Ain't technology won'erful... sometimes!


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Congratulations brother!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Congratulations to you and your daughter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Congratulations to your whole family and here's to a long healthy life for your daughter and her new family.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Congrats brother! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

_ALL THE BEST!!!!!!!!!!!!_:vs_cool:


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Proud daddy!!


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

Congratulations, Pop!


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Congrats!!
I have three daughters and the oldest is 6. The thought of them getting married is surreal.


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle (Apr 10, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Thank you all, everything went as planned, signal was good so i watched the whole ceremony.
Celebrated this morning with this, Dark side indeed, i can see my wallet geting thinner.


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

Congrats!!


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

A small add on to the story, the daughter that got married arrived in San Fran today, staying until Saturday then im picking them up, she just Facetimed me and told me i have some CC's from the uk duty free, 2 small boxes of Monteys for fathers day, will for sure post a pic when i have them im my grubby hands.
Exited now lol


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Fusion said:


> A small add on to the story, the daughter that got married arrived in San Fran today, staying until Saturday then im picking them up, she just Facetimed me and told me i have some CC's from the uk duty free, 2 small boxes of Monteys for fathers day, will for sure post a pic when i have them im my grubby hands.
> Exited now lol


Awesome!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

I have a 3 pack of Monte petite tubos and a 3 pack of monte open master tubos, pics tomorrow when i get my hands on them lol


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Congrats ! We'll definitely be interested in seeing your Father's Day CC gift when they arrive


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Very thoughtful gesture from your daughter, especially since she's on her honeymoon. Gotta make you feel like a proud poppa!


----------

